# www.everymansbattle.com - Question



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 16, 2004)

www.everymansbattle.com 

Does anyone know anything concrete about them?

I called thier hotline to see who they are associated with - they said they are just Christian and not associated with any denomination or church (which is dubious to me). Does anyone have any solid info on them?


----------



## Gregg (Mar 16, 2004)

> [i:7fdb5a907c]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:7fdb5a907c]
> www.everymansbattle.com
> 
> Does anyone know anything concrete about them?
> ...


----------

